# what's your favorite local fish/seafood?



## Ed Mashburn (Jun 24, 2013)

Good morning to all- When we lived up in the Ozarks, my favorite fish/seafood was a mess of creek-caught goggle-eye- also called rock bass- fried up crisp and hot with some fried taties.
down here, I have to say that my favorite local seafood is a big bag of fresh oysters- steamed, baked, raw- I love those nasty-looking things.
What's your favorite local seafood/fish food, and how do you fix it? 
Good fishing- and eating- to all- Ed Mashburn


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

If I had oysters and shrimp here,I'd say oysters,shrimp and catfish. Since I don't,I have to say catfish,breaded and fried. Dang it,now I'm hungry..


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Burbot, perch, walleye. In that order. Fried while still twitching in a deep pan of butter. Taters, slaw, and homemade tartar sauce. A shore lunch for a king...


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Catfish fried in beer batter.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Brook trout are unbeatable. Alas, I have none near. Shrimp, oysters, and flounder.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

LOcally...

Blue crab, shrimp, redfish, any grouper, mullet...

Blue crab is best as a fried softshell. Shrimp I love steamed, boiled, fried or sauteed. Redfish or grouper, fried or baked with butter. Mullet smoked to tender perfection.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Dungeness crab,cooked in salt water, and served on ice with lemon. Salmon is awesome grilled on the bbq.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

walleye ,northern pike, bass, crappie,bluegills


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Growing up on a small bay in RI, it was blue shell crab (steamed), snapper blues (fried), flounder (fried), eel (fried), lobster (baked stuffed) and striped bass (baked). Also weâd have âsteamersâ which weâd dig at low tide, bay scallops, and âCherry Stonesâ raw (smaller quahogs) which weâd dive for. 
Now that âlocalâ means 75 yards from the house, Crappie (fried), LM Bass (fried). 
Kind of missing the varietyâ¦â¦â¦â¦
Chuck


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Hard to beat bluegills for flavor. I'd rather eat bluegill than walleye. Of course I've recently fallen in love with Northern Pike caviar.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

They are pretty good 
View attachment 12076


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

vicker said:


> Brook trout are unbeatable. Alas, I have none near. Shrimp, oysters, and flounder.


Yes to all of these... Except the oysters have to be fried... And a nice "stuffed flounder" sounds especially yummy.... But non of that here.. But my all time favorite is red snapper.... Prepared any way possible...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Smoked salmon, Halibut, Tuna, Sturgeon, Perch, Trout, Halibut, Steelhead, Bluegill. But there are so many great fish. I am not a shell fish eater....James


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Trout, brook, brown or rainbow.

pan fried.

some of you have so much fish and seafood to choose between, which must be nice.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I like steamed crabs, softshells, crabcakes, flounder fish.......I live between 2 bays, Delaware and Chesapeake.......seafood heaven........


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Bluegill, pumpkin seed, crappie, red eyes goggle eye, one about as good as the other. THEN IN WINTER, SUCKER from gigging, YUM


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

locally, it would be some fresh lake superior trout or whitefish. fresh walleye for sore lunch is hard to beat.



keith


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

vicker said:


> They are pretty good
> View attachment 12076


 Thats it.Can't be beat,and I see you left the best part intact,(The Tails).Folks, if you have never eaten fresh fried bluegill tails,don't leave this world b 4 U do.U'll think you already have and are now in Heaven!!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I was the only one eating the tails. I wanted to ask if I could have theirs lol.


----------



## Barefoothaven (Jul 3, 2013)

We are a 20 minute drive from the nearest harbour. This area is popular for crayfish(which is big like lobster) and marlin (that huge sword fish) and all other fishing and diving popular in the far north of New Zealand. 
My fav seafood though would be snapper, flounder, crayfish and shellfish (cockles and pipis).
Our people use raw, fresh snapper to make a dish called 'raw fish'. Basically marinade fillets of snapper in lemon juice and chill, drain and dice and add diced tomato, chopped spring onions. Cover in a can of coconut cream, mix and chill. Yummy!
But I'll eat any seafood and enjoy it


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Frog legs rolled in a beer batter and deep fried. fried snapping turtle can only be beatg by the Frog legs. Stuffed White fish, grilled white fish as well as smoked. Northern pike cut into steaks grilled are tastey. Lets not for get the perch deep fried in beer batter either.

 Al


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahh, trout, be it brookie, rainbow, or brown.
Tain't nothing better than a fresh caught 6-8 inch trout cooked crisp in a cast iron pan, using just a touch of butter over an open fire....... :goodjob:
Darn and I can't go fishin today....


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

walleye followed by bluegill/shellcrackers and crappie. Now it isn't even 10:00 a.m. and I am already for lunch!


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Nothing beats a big pan of fried catfish. DH fillets them and I batter them and fry them. Can make a whole meal on nothing but catfish. Not even lunch time and my tummy is growling like I am starving. (I am not starving by any means, just want some good catfish)


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

walleye is king up here in the numerous northland waterways. It's fine food for sure, though I also enjoy a good batch of fried crappie or a clean water catch of a moderate sized pike that is filleted by removing the y-bones. Excellent eating, especially for shore lunch. 
I have had a feed of rock bass, and they are fine.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm big on these right now.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a fresh made Maryland crabcake sandwich for lunch today, 8 ozs......it was the real deal......


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I think pike, stuffed with breadcrumb stuffing and covered with bacon strips is tops for me. It is a pain to make and then baste every 15 minutes, but boy is it good! I think I like it so much because we only have it once or twice a year. I always have the task of making it.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

My favorites are crappie & Blue gill's in that order.


----------

